# New mac retro matte liquid lipsticks lip swatches + review video



## minnimoments (Feb 6, 2016)

New video is up. A review + Lip swatches on the new MAC Retro Matte Liquid Lipticks that have been recently released. Don't forget to subscribe xx #macretromatte#maclipticks#lipswatches#macliquidlipsticks#liquidlipticks#videoreviewandlipswatches#MAC ﻿
[video=youtube;5_1VOGjFdII]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1VOGjFdII[/video]



*​*


----------

